# Developed Derealization at age 12, am now 21…



## denimay (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi! My name is Haley and I have suffered of derealization for 9+ years. I just got prescribed Low Dose Naltrexone, if you haven’t done research aligned with dissociation, you may want to! I start this week. (I feel a photo of me creates the ability to connect or empathize with my words having a face attached to the stories!) Hoping for some recovery


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

Hey sorry to hear about your suffering.. I know all to well how it feels.
How do you know that you dont have DP with your DR if i may ask, and isnt the naltroxine helping?
I think i read some other users said it helped them, but then again there is so many different variation of medications that seems to help one person but not the other.


----------



## denimay (Apr 30, 2018)

Cray2344 said:


> Hey sorry to hear about your suffering.. I know all to well how it feels.
> How do you know that you dont have DP with your DR if i may ask, and isnt the naltroxine helping?
> I think i read some other users said it helped them, but then again there is so many different variation of medications that seems to help one person but not the other.


Since I’ve experienced over 9 years, unfortunately all I’ve had to do is worry and study research thoroughly, I do not experience the out of body, watching myself live as a third person in the room, which is DP! I only experience feeling detached and as if a glass bubble is around my head I’m looking through. I also explain it as if my body is behind my eyes watching the screen and controlling my actions or words.


----------



## denimay (Apr 30, 2018)

denimay said:


> Since I’ve experienced over 9 years, unfortunately all I’ve had to do is worry and study research thoroughly, I do not experience the out of body, watching myself live as a third person in the room, which is DP! I only experience feeling detached and as if a glass bubble is around my head I’m looking through. I also explain it as if my body is behind my eyes watching the screen and controlling my actions or words.


Sorry, I also will be starting the medication this week, I am just now learning about the LDN medication sorry for your suffering as well. ❤


----------



## Cray2344 (Sep 14, 2018)

For me my DP and DR seem correlated, although my DR has gotten much better while my DP is still catching up.
The feeling of body being behind your eyes i thought to be a quite typical DP symptom though.


----------



## denimay (Apr 30, 2018)

Cray2344 said:


> For me my DP and DR seem correlated, although my DR has gotten much better while my DP is still catching up.
> The feeling of body being behind your eyes i thought to be a quite typical DP symptom though.


Yes it is my main symptom feeling behind my eyes as if my eyes are the glass wall between me and everything else. I have never experienced depersonalization, being outside of my body watching myself as third person, or thinking of my thoughts in third person to them


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

You are hot, I hope you get better soon.


----------



## denimay (Apr 30, 2018)

Aridity said:


> You are hot, I hope you get better soon.


lmao fav comment, thank you ☺🫶


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

forget the DR, how old are u and are u single?


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

mrboss2020 said:


> forget the DR, how old are u and are u single?


Edit: sorry I had written an angry comment (including a mention of "frustrated balls") because I didn't understand your comment came after a positive reaction from denimay, and I hadn't seen that your comment was probably connected with her profile picture and not just the original post. As long as every one is happy....


----------



## denimay (Apr 30, 2018)

Trith said:


> Sorry guys, let me explain. mrboss was born in a small village in Afghanistan under the Taliban regime and has rarely seen a woman without a burqa. For him any woman wearing makeup is like a prostitute and it irritates him when they activate his frustrated balls. So in order to protect his balls, from now on women cannot post any picture of themseves anymore or they should be put back to their place. Sorry, balls first, that's the rule here.


“Forget the DR” well damn, I wish I could HAHAHA. I’m not offended, frustrating ballsacks comes with the package. At least I’m mentally unstable AAAND can turn some heads. 🤣 you’re funny


----------



## mrboss2020 (Jan 6, 2022)

Trith said:


> Sorry guys, let me explain. mrboss was born in a small village in Afghanistan under the Taliban regime and has rarely seen a woman without a burqa. For him any woman wearing makeup is like a prostitute and it irritates him when they activate his frustrated balls. So in order to protect his balls, from now on women cannot post any picture of themseves anymore or they should be put back to their place. Sorry, balls first, that's the rule here.



I was born in a wealthy family in Kabul and left when I was 4 to the US.
I'm guessing you aren't very smart since my comment was clearly a compliment and was to make her feel good about herself. Not sure how "are you single and how old you are" implies anything to do with me being frustrated? Or Afghanistan? Forums/communities are meant to spread positivity and lift others up, not insult anyone. Maybe you are so miserable in your heart that you chose to spread it to others? Sorry that you suffer from Dp/Dr and that you hate yourself, but don't spread it to others!
Burka's are very very rare in Kabul
Taliban regime was not in control of Kabul when I was there
Your comment comes off racist, but then again your French, isn't that one of the most Islamphobic countries in the world? I understand, protecting French culture/nationality is very important! You must create invisible barriers and divide people through culture, sex, religion, etc! Forget the humanity, lets just just divide people! (I'm not Muslim btw before you assume/stereotype again).

I'm a firm believer that what you think, you attract. In life I've noticed that a lot of miserable/misfortunate people are that way because they just suck as a person. Maybe you can fix your DP/DR by fixing your inner self first? Seems like the universe/God/whoever has made you suffer because of your core beliefs, work on that first and then the DP maybe resolve itself.


----------



## Trith (Dec 31, 2019)

I'm sorry that this was insulting to you. But my comment was edited and I had already apologized before you replied and explained my mistake. I had not seen that denimay had already replied positively to someone commenting about her looks and I hadn't seen that this was probably in response to her profile picture that gives a clue about how she would receive that "compliment". Without that I think that disregarding someone's illness in a support forum to focus on her gender and her looks would have been disrespectful for a lot of people, and taking the chance like this would be disrespectful as well.
I didn't know you were actually from Afghanistan, this is a bad coincidence, i only saw the American flag on your profile. I have as much respect for Afghanistan as I have for any country (at least I think so), but I have no respect for Talibans. My reference was to the Talibans and nothing else.
Also yes, there is a lot of islamophobia in France. But I have nothing against Islam that I already have against other religions. I respect the choice of women who want to wear the burqa, but I dont respect the idea that women should cover themselves because men are supposedly like animals who can't control themselves and have "dirty" thoughts all the time as soon as they see a square centimeter of feminin skin. And I don't equate this with Islam. So for me my comment was never about Islam. I said Talibans, not Muslims.

And I don't take advice about DPDR, i just read other people's personal experiences.


----------

